# Silicone sleeves



## Jakey (12/3/15)

Anybody know where i could find silicone sleeves for my incoming Sig150, any colour other than the standard black it comes with. Also a sleeve for iStick 50w

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (14/3/15)

krick-krick. krick-krick . Nothing local for both. There are some other colours available for the 100/150, but the iS50 case is still in the works, but it is coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (14/3/15)

Haha the silence on this post was getting too noisy for me to handle. Any chance that you know where to order one for the sig?


----------



## Riddle (14/3/15)

I'm also looking for 1 for the 100W. Maybe we can find a place and do a group buy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (14/3/15)

There's no reason our local suppliers can't get them as they're made by Sigelei:
http://www.sigelei.com/category.php?id=105

Else,

http://papajoesvb.com/sigelei-100-watt-digital-box-mod-150-plus-case-silicone-gel.html
https://www.elementvape.com/silicone-cover-for-sigelei-100-100w-plus-150w-watt-box-mod?enter=true
http://www.amazon.com/Sigelei-Silicone-Protective-Cover-Black/dp/B00RCJJWYM

Weird Colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/3/15)

I would love a pink sleeve for my 100w

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (14/3/15)

Group buy lets do it. Il mess it up if I facilitate though


----------



## Riddle (14/3/15)

Anyone else interested in a group buy?


----------



## TylerD (14/3/15)

Red 150 Sig for me please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (14/3/15)

Ooooooh its pickin up, whose willing to run with this?


----------



## capetocuba (14/3/15)

have a look here ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=SIGELEI+150+SKIN&LH_PrefLoc=2&_arm=1&_armm=63&_ruu=http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=SIGELEI+150+SKIN&_arr=1

And here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cf11d8eac


----------



## Matt (14/3/15)

I want a blue one if you going to order


----------



## Dr Phil (14/3/15)

Red one for 150w


----------



## Jakey (15/3/15)

Haha guys are already placing orders but no1 stepping up to facilitate the buy yet


----------

